# is my 16 month old too skinny?



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

‪Brutus the German Shepherd‬‏ - YouTube

He eats all he wants. We feed him Nutro Lamb and Rice. I would like to see him gain 10 pounds. He is right around 66 pounds. Perfectly healthy but just skinny. I've spoken with the breeder. She is not concerned. Our trainer is not concerned either but agrees that she would like to see him gain 10 pounds. She thought once he was fixed he would gain weight. Nope! That was his birthday present.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think he looks fine and he's still young so he will add on a little. He's very handsome btw.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I think he looks fine. He may still put on some weight since he's only 16 months. Mine didn't reach full weight til he was almost 3.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My male was skinny as well but as he aged (he's a little over 2 years old now) and started to fill out, I noticed he is keeping his weight on even better than before. He still is extremely active (herding, schutzhund, hikes, daily play dates, training, etc.) but as he gets older I noticed the weight staying on now (which is good because he has a hard time keeping weight on). 

I think your boy is just young and is fine, keep doing what you are doing and I am sure he will start to fill out a bit.

A leaner dog is better than a chunky dog.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree, he will still put on more weight as he gets alittle older. I think he looks great. And he is a handsome youngster!


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I think he looks perfect. 10 pounds would be overweight. Some dogs are just smaller or larger than others! Faust(male) weighs about as much as Eris (female). They are just built different. He might have filled out more if left intact, but the only reason dogs gain weight after alteration is because their metabolism tends to slow and people don't change the amount of food they are feeding. He may still grow or that might be what he is.


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind replies!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

He's young and his metabolism is high .

Jake filled out nicely very young but then again he was castrated at 15 months, and he's free-fed on top of that, so that might have had something to do with it.

My dog is intact at 19 months and fairly skinny, especially in his hind end. I suspect around 3 years he'll finally finish filling out. I actually have to have him lose a bit of "bad" weight because I've been overfeeding him, worrying about him not putting on enough "good" weight.



> She thought once he was fixed he would gain weight. Nope! That was his birthday present.


Ouch! What a terrible birthday present! XD


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Add another to the list- he looks great! Stosh is still skinny too at 19 mos but with all his fur it's harder to tell.


----------

